# Suggest a cichlid.



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

5x2x2
Oscar
Severum
Pictus cats
3 L# plecs

The Pike/Acara combination isnt working out. Pike keeps the Severum in a corner and i dont like to see my fish live in fear so hes gone. The acara chases my pictus about too much so he's gone.

I have access to Altifrons and a lovely pair of Jurupari. Any other suggestions? Kinda wanna keep it south american and chilled out.


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Im pretty sure that if you are going to keep cichlids, then you wont have a "chilled out" tank, there will always be aggression.

Depending on how much open substrate (preferably sand) i would go the pair of eartheaters. If you didnt have the big guys i would suggest Apistogramma dwarves aswell, but even then, they are aggressive to eachother, when protecting territories etc


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Compared to other things i keep/have kept, south americans are pretty chilled out for the most part. You should see my fahaka for agression!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

A Oscar isn't chill. They are "wet pets" lol The GEOS are decently decently chill. My favorite fish really.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> A Oscar isn't chill. They are "wet pets" lol


 My oscar is chilled. Had him for nearly 5 years so i know his personality.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Your lucky. I havnt seen many chill oscars. They tend to usually get pretty fiesty, or braty way before that age. Juparis can prob go with them, but personally i just like keeping geo's as the main fish in the tank. They are pretty passive fish in general, except among themselves. It's 50/50 if the oscar will annoy them. Your oscar i'm sure if huge, severums get pretty decent in size, you have 3 plecos, and small cats. If i were to add geo's of those 2 species i wouldnt do more then a single pair as your getting to that cusp of space.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah its getting close to the max i think. Obviously massive filters and water changes. Was checking the jurupari today and the female has HLLE. So they're off the cards now. She'll be fine, i've caught it early but she'll never be a show fish now. Such a shame as they're a lovely pair  I'm gonna call around the other shops and see what they have i think. I've also got chocolates at work.... hmmm.

Yeah the oscar is one in a million. I dont know how he'd be with another fish his size but hes not fussed by small ones. I think the pictus he tried to eat when he was much smaller put him off doing it ever again. He kicks off at me now and then but that's it. A true gentle giant really


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I've decided to keep the acara and just ditch the pike. Acara isnt actually hitting the pictus, just a bit of "my cave" now and then so its not AS bad as i thought. The pike however is now relentlessly hunting my severum. hes a goner on monday. Not sure what other fish to add. Chocolate or festivum are on the list i think. Dont want any attitude.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

**** wasnt fast enough to edit.

I think i might try a female for my acara. Hes wild so would be nice to breed him.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah that edit timer is annoying lol. Its hard to pick sa/ca fish w/o attitude. Chocolate should do OK.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Had a female wild caught rotkiel returned to the shop. shes coming home today. Gonna get the pike out, rearrange a few things plonk her in. Excited as shes a nice one, i sold her myself


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So the female wasnt female at all. Hes back and safely away from my male now. We just got some gold red spotted severums in. Think i might try to find a female one of those.


----------



## darrenwj (Apr 12, 2013)

I would suggest to keep geophagus family . There are many species like geophagus brasiliensis , geophagus surinamensis , geophagus altifrons and etc .
Here is the link of geophagus species .
http://www.fishbase.us/identification/S ... sultPage=1


----------

